# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Looking to visit Jamaica for the first time but have concerns

## dunbreeding

We are looking to book to go to Montego Bay or Negril next August, however we have been told conflicting things about safety. If we want to leave the hotel and the beach area will we need a guide every time ? And are the guides we will need to use expensive/ safe please?

----------


## Rob

Dun,

Welcome to Negril.com!

Montego Bay and Negril are two very different places with much different "vibes". Montego Bay, or MoBay as it is commonly called, is a major city, with all the noise, traffic and all the other things you expect to find in a large city. Your hotel can set you up with a driver to take you on an excursion to some of the island attractions (you can find out more in our Things to Do section) and you can also contact any of our tour operators/drivers in our Transport section.

There is an area in MoBay called the "Hip Strip" which is lined with mostly shops and you will be asked by each of the sales people to stop in their shop. There are only few restaurants and bars on the Strip, including the famous Margaritaville. It is safe to walk this area by yourself, but other than the Strip, most other places you would need transportation to reach.

Negril is a completely different destination. Rather than a city, it is more of a village with a local population of around 6000 residents. Negril has a wonderful beach you can walk for miles. There are bars, restaurants, shops, hotels and resorts that line the beach - there is something for everyone and no need for guide! Negril also offers an area called the West End that is set on the cliffs. The world famous Rick's Cafe is situated there. Once again you will see bars, restaurants, shops, hotels and resorts along the entire length of the road.

Walking the West End can be a challenge for some. There are no sidewalks so walk facing traffic, and be aware of the vehicles.  It can be narrow in some places.

I am assuming this is your first visit to Jamaica, but there is no reason to hire a guide just to walk around Negril. Common sense goes a long way here. I would suggest not walking late at night, especially in poorly lit areas, dont try and  make "friends" with drug dealers or prostitutes, dont carry more money than you are planning on spending that day and if you start to feel uncomfortable in some situation, remove yourself from that situation.

To received more feedback, you may want to ask some more questions in the Negril section of this forum. There are thousands of people who will be able to give valuable advice.

----------


## TAH

I agree with everything Rob just said there. I'll go further and say go to Negril, not Mobay. If you go to Montego Bay, you may decide you like Jamaica, and then again, you may not. It's really hit or miss depending on where you stay, and your personality type. I hate Mobay. Negril is pretty great, you're generally completely safe walking anywhere in town, or down the West End road. There are two main parts to Negril, Seven Mile Beach, and the West End (cliffs). If you like to really party all day and night, stay on the beach, if you like a more quiet peaceful (relative term here) experience then try the West End. I won't do all inclusive in Negril, there are just too many good cheap places to eat, and you miss most of the experience being holed up in a compound. Get out, meet people, explore. Soon come.

----------


## dunbreeding

Thank You! I must admit Negril does appeal to me more. I will post on the Negril forum  :Smile:

----------


## jamaicarob

we have been going to Negril for the last 7 straight years in a row, i did Mobay once, soon come

----------

